# Quaker or ringneck?



## kimberleyanddarren

Hi all, 

I am getting a new bird and I am just curious which one of these two makes the best pet? 

Also, are there any other smaller birds which are intelligent? I have had cockatiels and budgies but I want something a bit bigger which will learn and interact more. 

Thanks


----------



## M.R Drake

It doesn't matter what you choose from these two species, as long as you get them as young as possible, personally, I would go for the ringneck ( their calls and painful nips are their drawbacks) while the quacker is a bit more nervous of the two... You should do some research about these two then decide on your own:001_smile: 

As for the other smaller birds there are a lot to choose from like the Caigue, Sun conure, Rosellas, Cockatiels, Budgies and the list goes on... As for the intelligence, ALL parrot species have that in common. If you ask me what all parrots have in common, I'de say INTELLIGENCE.

You had cockatiels and budgies that's good!! That means you had a bit of experience with parrots!! If you want something bigger than Cockatiel that will happily interact with you than that's fine, but be warned that many big parrots are Extremely noisy and their owners end up putting them in shelters or sell them or even give them away to other people.
An African grey is relatively big, will usually interact, and will love your company and attention and they are not very loud either!!


----------



## kimberleyanddarren

Thanks for the reply, i orginally wanted a ringneck but i heard they could be harder to keep tame and not as interested in people?

I would enjoy one which could learn more tricks etc. which i believe the ringneck is, however I am also drawn by the fact the quaker is more interested in sitting with you/cuddling etc. 

I am finding it really hard to choose!!


----------



## M.R Drake

It's just like I said, get them as young as possible otherwise you'd be wasting lots of money, time and effort... adult birds rarely get tame enough to let you cuddle them. I know someone that has a quacker for over a year now and it is still afraid of people!!
Ringnecks are very affectionate birds when obtained young, especially when being hand-reared alone.... The same goes to the quacker too.

TRICKS?! let me put it this way... ALL PARROTS CAN TOUGHT TO DO TRICKS!! that's my favorite part! But of-course it takes LOTS of time and requires patience too.


----------



## mydog

hi,quakers can be loud,if you have near neighbours this could be a problem,good luck with you choice tho...tim


----------



## kimberleyanddarren

Thanks for all the answers. 

What age is the best to get them at? I have seen most of them available at around 12 weeks.


----------



## M.R Drake

The younger the better!!


----------

